# Ideas for speeding up the taping process?



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Now that I've got the mud boxes I am looking into different tools to help speed up the actual setting of tapes. I am a dry taper for the most part. Apply the mud by hand, then the tape then wipe those tapes down with a knife. I don't like the mess some tools make and I do have a banjo that I have yet to use. I found a video of a tool that looks promising. The Tapepro Mud Box Pro. I picked this one because of the cutting blade and inside corner wheel on it. My only question about tools like this is: Do they leave enough mud behind the tape to do a decent job? I am not looking into doing bazooka work so trying to find the next best tool. What would you all recommend?

THANKS!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to use a banjo for a number of years before I switched to a bazooka. Banjos work fine and I wouldn't have an issue just getting a standard marshall town or kraft banjo. I don't have any experience with the tapepro mud box but the price and bulky style are enough to keep me away from it. Looks difficult to handle, a bazooka would be easier IMHO


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Mud box is heavy and awkward I find a banjo way easier and you can get internal attachments for them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd maybe look into a Homax banjo with optional angle creaser attachment.

Homax banjo speed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriKOf4aMZk


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

sheetbox are the faster way.i try banjo, bazooka,hand taping . one guys with the tape and one guys wipe . for the angles, corner roller and flusher


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If you don't mind the mess a supertaper is prob quite fast, Not that I have ever tried one.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Iv only been taping and setting just over a year now and am pretty fast with both and have used the mudbox and banjo they both have their advantages and disadvantages the mudbox is similar to a bazooka u can do everything from the floor except you need someone to hold the tape while you do square set otherwise the tape just falls off behind you and hold a good amount of mud but is fairly heavy and bulky and a bit awkward too but the banjo is comfortable and fast but as I'm not on stilts I'm up and down ladders and planks alot to refill the banjo and move scaffold so the mudbox ends up faster in the end and the price difference is alot $50 for a banjo and $700+ for a mudbox so cause I'm still young and fit I run a banjo by myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

no mess with supertaper when you are a pro.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't believe that killa lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

believe me luke im your father !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sub It all out to Bazooka joe! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Sub It all out to Bazooka joe!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w


You mean...

https://youtu.be/J1cUhOm1dZ4


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Or
https://youtu.be/cCCj2rDmOgQ


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

https://youtu.be/mn8irnsmu9w


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I can keep going
https://youtu.be/fTKuD-raf50

https://youtu.be/8lLiACD1i2A


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> https://youtu.be/mn8irnsmu9w


MILF!!! :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> MILF!!! :yes:


Lost me there


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Lost me there


Sorry.... I watched the vid after the vid! ...Hot Mom!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> You mean...
> 
> https://youtu.be/J1cUhOm1dZ4


think thats Moore turned Mexican man


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Sub It all out to Bazooka joe!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w


think Gaz is one of the fastest here, or maybe it was just a speedup on the video, but he sure swings that porter sander fast or maybe he wanted to get home, to get his dingos prepared for me visiting aus and wanted to get home fast, but I have a plan. bring Moore with me cause he smells like tacos so the dingos would smell his secret recipe..... think we would then agree Moore is the fastest, well at least running for the state line with a backpack fulla shine


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> think Gaz is one of the fastest here, or maybe it was just a speedup on the video, but he sure swings that porter sander fast or maybe he wanted to get home, to get his dingos prepared for me visiting aus and wanted to get home fast, but I have a plan. bring Moore with me cause he smells like tacos so the dingos would smell his secret recipe..... think we would then agree Moore is the fastest, well at least running for the state line with a backpack fulla shine


I am by far the slowest finisher on DWT! 

But I'll fly by all your asses on sand day!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

If you've got the money buy a continuous flow system. If not buy a bazooka if you think you can handle the strain on your arms.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!  I found the banjo I used once before. It's a Kraft brand, so I think I may give it a try again and see how it goes 


View attachment 24514


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Thanks for all the ideas guys!  I found the banjo I used once before. It's a Kraft brand, so I think I may give it a try again and see how it goes
> 
> 
> View attachment 24514


That is my favorite banjo right there.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I worked along side a guy in the 1980's who came up with something that really sped up the taping process for him. Unfortunately it was illegal as hell and cost him everything he earned in a day.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes ...I really don't want to add to this one


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> I worked along side a guy in the 1980's who came up with something that really sped up the taping process for him. Unfortunately it was illegal as hell and cost him everything he earned in a day.


Hotmud without tape ? :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My guess is speedd.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

2 redbull


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

killerjune said:


> 2 redbull


And $20 in the account .. That'll get ya moving !!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> I worked along side a guy in the 1980's who came up with something that really sped up the taping process for him. Unfortunately it was illegal as hell and cost him everything he earned in a day.


Sorry. Stupid attempt at humor. Although not entirely untrue.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Sorry. Stupid attempt at humor. Although not entirely untrue.


I appreciate the dry humor Endo. Don't be sorry. 
The older I get, the drier I get. 
Irony is dry humor.:yes: Live and learn.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

After trying many banjos i fall in love with the homax banjo, i have 3 of em, and i do all work with them, new and remodels.

Bazooka is faster and better if there are two guys IMO, but i am a one man show so this is what works best for me.

Note: Mud used for Homax banjo must be THIN, Real thin , more than the bazooka.

All the best.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> After trying many banjos i fall in love with the homax banjo, i have 3 of em, and i do all work with them, new and remodels.
> 
> Bazooka is faster and better if there are two guys IMO, but i am a one man show so this is what works best for me.
> 
> ...


Whatever works best for you is a good thing. I've worked with great finishers who only hand taped. And they did impressive work. Others prefer the banjo for it's simplicity. And still others who, even on the highest scaffold, will only finish with mechanical tools.


----------

